# "Road trot" in Road Hack classes?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A road trot or a strong trot as we call it here, is not a true extended trot with "air time" and more collection, it is a ground covering, forward bold type trot with the horse more stretched out.


----------



## EquineCookies (Mar 22, 2012)

waresbear said:


> A road trot or a strong trot as we call it here, is not a true extended trot with "air time" and more collection, it is a ground covering, forward bold type trot with the horse more stretched out.


Ok, I'll make sure I work on that during schooling. Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

